# Lassen



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any one got information on the Lassen Open or Derby?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Kerry's Huey daughter, Dolly, won the Derby. Back to back wins. Nice going, girls!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Lassen Again*

Thanks Mel!
Anybody got word on the Open?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I know Steve and Laurna are proud!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

No word on the all age stakes yet. Will let y'all know when I hear.

I'm not up there. No dawg in the game right now.


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know the other placements in the derby?


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Dolly*

I'm the breeder of Kerry's Dolly who won the Derby and the Derby last weekend. I'm so proud she is doing so great. 

Congrat's Kerry and Dolly.....Whooo Hooo!!!!!!

Keep up the good work and I will see you Sunday!

Heather
McCormack's Labradors
www.mccormackslabradors.com


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Heather!! I referred a friend that is buying a pup from your current Huey litter :lol:


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Russ*

Thanks Russ!!!

These will be some great pups.

We are also going to repeat the litter that created Dolly in about 6 months.

Heather


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Mel,

There must be someone you can call up at Anderson that has some results :wink:


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank you for the congrats! Dolly is a special little girl!

Derby Results:

1st - Kerryburke's California Dolly (Kerry Lavin)
2nd - Knollwood Sweet Lily (Nancy White)
3rd - Adams Acres Mia Mio (Jeff Adams/Mary Hurley)
4th - Bitterroot Float (Jack Lyon)
RJ - Top Gun's D.R. Five Star K-9 (Melinda Malone/Jeff Van Den Top - Handler, Brooke Van De Brake

The Open had a 9:00 start, but actually started later, due to the following. Changed one mark of their test after the test dog. Ran another test dog and then stayed with that test. They didn't finish the first series, today, though. Still have 10 dogs to run in the morning. No partial callbacks given.

The Amateur starts tomorrow, Sat., at 8:00. The Qualifying starts tomorrow, at 10:00.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

In the Lassen Derby there were no JAMS awarded.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

any updates on the open?


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Updates-

Open - Call backs from 1st series-
2,4,5,8,10,12,13,15,16,17,20,23,24,25,26,29,31,34,35,36,37,40,41,43,48,51,55,56,57,58,62,66 & 68. (33 called back out of 64 starters)
Open went to a blind for the next series. Just called it "the blind" land and water. 

Amateur(47 starters 42 called back) Finished 1st series, started land blind.

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,26,27,28,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,39,40,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51

I don't have anything on the Qual (sorry)

The weather was very difficult. Lots of rain and lots of wind!!! It was pouring last night on our way home  but the rain has stopped here in Tracy this morning. Maybe the weather will cooperate a little bit today in Anderson!!!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Update*

Amateur - Callbacks from the land blind -33-

2,3,4,5,6,7,10,12,13,14,17,19,20,21,22,24,27,32,33,34,35,37,38,40,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,51

Open- 19 called back from "the land blind" started the water blind. I'm working on the call backs!!

Qual- no info yet!!!

Tammy


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*
Congrats to Nancy White and her 15 month old Lily for her second in the Derby, also heard she was in final series of Qual with Connie, go girls!!*


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Heard Billy Sargenti won the Open with Peggy Levikow's bitch Raven....once called a "washout". Billy took second and fourth in the Q also. Kippy Stroud's Brutus took 2nd. In a miserable conditions trial...
Congrats Peggy and Billy,
Lynn


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, two Opens in a row for Billy. Way to go.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

I believe Billy took fourth in the Open as well! Finished our two year old in the Qual. He is starting the year out great!
LM


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

AMATEUR

1st - #34 "Cutter" Rob Reuter
2nd - #46 "Eddie" Don Graves
3rd - #3 J"Cannon" Judy Pond
4th - #7 "Keeper" Don Graves  

QUAL-Winning dog is owned by Walt Barnes.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*EE*

Hello all-

I posted the results on EE, have a look!

Heather

McCormacks Labradors
www.mccormackslabradors.com


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Congratulations to Walt Barnes with Shoney. He has worked very hard.... I guess his recent retirement has already had some unexpected surprises! I hope there are more to come.

Hand


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Also congratulations to Rob with Cutter. Looks like he might be on his way to another National??? Lets hope. 
Rob finished very well at the National last year and I hope to see him go again.
Hand


----------

